# BIG TROUT & BIG REDS THIS PAST WEEK at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
February 21, 2019*

*This Weekâ€™s Big Fish Headliners​*Saturday morning wasnâ€™t the most beautiful day weather wise, but things certainly took a turn for the better once the guests who were fishing with me started hooking into the fish. The black drum bite heated up first, and the guys had some rather nice pulls as they fought the drum off-and-on for a while. They also managed to box a few rather nice reds, but one of these fish will never be forgotten. It was what had to be a personal-best redfish of this clientâ€™s lifetime. It was simply a gorgeous fish, and I know it had to have made a lasting memory! - *Capt. Cody Spencer*






​
After experiencing an epic day of wade fishing on Monday with Robert and Randy, Tuesday morningâ€™s half-day trip was more of a smirk than a smile from the Fish Gods. The fish were a little more scattered, but these guys boxed four reds to 24 inches and five solid trout in the 18-20 inch range. And then, on literally his last cast as we were idling over to pick him up, I saw that Randyâ€™s fishing rod was bowed over hard. Robert and I sat and watched what at first looked like a battle with a big redfish. However, when the fish finally came to hand, Randy let out a pretty excited holler. Thatâ€™s when I realized it was a sow trout that stretched the tape at 26 inches. Randy, being the true sportsman that he is, opted for a few quick photos and a healthy release to bring a smile to the next lucky angler. Congrats on a nice fish Randy! I certainly enjoyed the rare opportunity of wading with the two of you these past couple days! - *Capt. Todd Jones*






​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**SATURDAY - Feb 16th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Good day on the water for Jimmy and Don! It was nice to have active duty armed forces guys with me today! We certainly appreciate your sacrifices and service to our country! God be with you in Kuwait!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Had a great time with repeat customer Brandon and his two buddies today. The reds were a no show for us, so back to the Olâ€™ faithful drum bite. The day turned out being colder than anyone had anticipated, but the fishing kept everyone warm enough to have a good time!






​
*SUNDAY - Feb 17th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Fog, rain, wind and sun! All in a days work on the water today with four fine young men on their senior fishing trip, and boy did Mother Nature put it to them! No complaints were heard though, as they toughed it out and brought home some good fish! The other three were camera shy, but not this one! Good times in February at Bay Flats Lodge!






​
*MONDAY - Feb 18th*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - This morning we were greeted with cold temperatures and a driving wind, so it turned out being somewhat of a chilly ride in the airboat. Regardless, todayâ€™s guests didnâ€™t let a little thing like cold weather spoil their day of airboat redfishing. They bundled up and had a good time with the redfish, sometimes both hooking up at the same time! Before it was all over they had managed a nice box of reds to take home with them!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - The Fish Gods smiled on me today, in more ways than one. As part of a thirty-man group, Robert and Randy were the only two brave souls who opted to wade with lures. Their decision paid dividends, with limits of reds to 27â€ and a solid box of trout. With only two trout under 20-inches, Robert had a very healthy winter trout at almost 24-inches, while Randy added two solids that went 21-inches and 22-inches. The olâ€™ captain even managed a fatty at just over 25-inches, which was released to fight another day. Today proves the old saying, â€œYou never know â€˜til you goâ€!






​
*Dead Water Is Not The Answer​*Fishing along the mid portion of the Texas coast in late winter and early spring is not for those who only like to fish during favorable weather conditions. This time of the year can often present coastal anglers with an environment full of harsh winds, off-colored water, and an unpredictable fishing pattern that provides a temperamental bite. All of those things are transitional hurdles that are hard to overcome at times, especially when trying to fish effectively! However, the first time you jump out of the boat and start wading only to see tailing fish, jumping mullet, mud boils, or attempts taken at your top water lure, youâ€™ll know it was worth whatever hardship you had to overcome in order to get there!

A lot of what gets disclosed in fishing reports is actual accounts of anglers catching certain fish on certain days under certain conditions, and such communiquÃ©s are also often accompanied by an equal amount of opinion and philosophy regarding fishing patterns and catching methods. How is wintertime fishing different from summertime fishing? What do big trout eat during winter? How do water levels and tidal movement affect the feeding practices of the fish? Granted, these are all questions that are good to know answers to, especially when searching for large cold-water trout during this time of the year - February, March, and April. On the other hand, some big trout experts may claim that location has everything to do with being successful at catching a personal-best â€œBig Galâ€ during this transition period, and I probably have to agree with them!

Iâ€™ve spoken for years about the importance of fishing the signs, and not the spot. Itâ€™s a process that anglers should try to keep in mind year round, but the next couple months are unquestionably a very important time to focus on this practice even more. Dead water along a late winter or early spring shoreline is not a good place to fish - chances are great it wonâ€™t produce fish, and nothing will change that. Locate an active bait pattern along a good shoreline and your odds at success suddenly grow exponentially. The same goes for structure. Search areas that you know have produced big trout under similar conditions during the same time of the year. Such places may not always hold the fish youâ€™re looking for, but they certainly present you with greater promise over others.

Go with what you know, and donâ€™t stop the boat if thereâ€™s nothing happening in â€œyour spotâ€. When it comes to knowing everything there is to know about all the different variables affecting the feeding patterns of big trout during this transition period, no one person has all the answers, and never will. In fishing for big trout the next couple months in the San Antonio Bay system, conditions can become downright challenging at times, but historical efforts of doing so have proven worthwhile and rewarding. Scout the places youâ€™re most familiar with first, and donâ€™t be afraid to move on if the signs arenâ€™t there. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!

Donâ€™t forget about the Bay Flats Lodge 2019 HUNT FOR TROPHY TROUT SPECIAL. From now through the end of February, wade fishing guests will receive a $25 DISCOUNT off their nightly lodging and meals each day. There are several February dates still available, but theyâ€™ll go fast, so donâ€™t hesitate in phoning and making your reservations todayâ€¦(888) 677-4868.






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT RECENT GUESTS HAVE TO SAYâ€¦​*_Everyone on the staff was very friendly! Capt. Cooper Hartmann worked hard, despite the less than ideal weather conditions. Keep up the good job - we had a great time! - *Maurice C. 2/19/19*

Awesome staff, awesome food, and Capt. Cooper Hartmann is an awesome guide! - *John C. 2/19/19*

Love this place! - *Jimmy G. 2/18/19*

We had Capt. Doug Russell on the first day, and Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt on the second day - both very different, but completely competent and enjoyable! - *Tim T. 2/18/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 62F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 80 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy during the afternoon with thunderstorms likely. High 68F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Cloudy skies late. High 72F. Winds WNW at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 66F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy skies. Slight chance of a rain shower. High near 65F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 80 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Thunderstorms in the morning will give way to cloudy skies late. High 69F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 69F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* A weak to moderate northeast flow is expected today over the coastal waters as a warm front approaches the region. Northeast flow will become weak Thursday and shift to weak onshore on Friday as the warm front moves inland. Isolated to scattered showers will be possible Thursday through Friday. Patchy sea fog is expected to develop over the bays and near shore waters by Friday morning as the warm front moves to the coast. Rain chances will continue across area waters Friday night into Saturday until a cold front moves across the area with drier conditions behind the cold front. Areas of fog may result in reduced visibilities through Saturday morning until the frontal passage. Moderate southerly winds are expected Saturday morning before the front, with weak to moderate offshore winds behind the front. Wind speeds should diminish slightly during the afternoon. Drier conditions are expected for Sunday, but more rain chances are expected on Monday as a weak to moderate onshore flow returns to the area.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 59.0 degrees
Seadrift 59.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 57.0 degrees

*Watch our story*




*
Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Connections*

Determining the value of any given product or service can be a challenge. There are things one person might deem very valuable and be willing to pay more for than another person who doesnâ€™t see that value. Here at Bay Flats Lodge the most valuable service we provide is connection. Be it family, friends, customers or employeeâ€™s we provide an atmosphere that makes connecting more likely to take place. A warm greeting at your arrival, five star accommodations and food, fire pits to gather around and world class guides all combine to help you make the connections that are so important and I donâ€™t think you can put a price on that.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*The Purpose*

Great teams are driven by purpose not profit. In my 60 plus years Iâ€™ve had the opportunity to work on some very good teams but the one at Bay Flats Lodge is exceptional. And like all great teams the one at Bay Flats Lodge has an overriding purpose and that is customer service. Our housekeeping team is meticulous in their efforts. Our kitchen staff has almost 100 years of experience. The Bay Flats Lodge management team is second to none. And last but certainly not least is the best collection of professional guides anywhere on the Gulf Coast. Everyone involved is committed to making sure your experience at Bay Flats Lodge is the best you will ever have. Purpose not profit drives us to continually improve. I would like to add March 2018 we had 700 guests, March 2019 we're going to welcome 921 guests. We all have so much to be proud of.

Randy Brown
Manager 
Bay Flats Lodge


----------

